# Attention Regency Dealers



## Fsappo (Jul 21, 2010)

If anyone has a Black Barcelona front for the P36 series ( I think the part # is 510-954) let me know via pm or email me at fsappo@firesidechatts.com and we'll arrange for me to take it off your hands.  New or used, doesnt matter.  It's discontinued, so if you have one on the floor, ship it to me and replace it with something current.  You can also call me at 315-668-3939 or on my cell 315-416-6152

Frank


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 21, 2010)

I checked our inventory & we're out of em... Sorry.


----------



## jimmie ray (Jul 22, 2010)

The shop is closed today, but they do have alot of spare new and used Regency items. I'll check Friday for you.


----------



## Fsappo (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys for lookin into it for me


----------



## jimmie ray (Jul 28, 2010)

My place is moving (just a few blocks away), starting tomorrow. I'm sure many items will turn up that they didn't know they had - so I'll still keep an eye out for that part.


----------



## Fsappo (Jul 29, 2010)

We found one of these folks.  Thanks again for lookin


----------



## Choppedliver (May 12, 2011)

Timing is everything, I just found one of these faces in our inventory. I think we have had it for 4-5 years
http://rockymountainstove.com/regency510-954barcelonafrontregency510-954barcelonafront.aspx


----------



## Fsappo (May 13, 2011)

Dangit, 10 months too late!
You know no one will ask for it now...until the day after you scrap it.

I'll keep it in mind if someone has a request.


----------

